# Vendre son iPad (Pro) ou iPhone au meilleur prix



## Geoff33 (23 Octobre 2018)

Salut tout le monde !

Je lance ce sujet pour que nous puissions bien évaluer le vrai prix de nos iPad, iPad Pro, iPhone... .
Aujourd’hui vous le savez tous la prochaine Keynote d’apple nous dévoilera les nouveaux iPad Pro 2018. Propriétaire d’un iPad Pro 10,5 256GB gris sidéral avec l’apple Pencil et la slim combo (clavier logitech) je souhaite vendre l’iPad avec tout ces éléments acheter en janvier 2018. Pourrions nous discuter de la valeur de l’iPad Pro 10,5 256Gb wifi ?


----------



## ibabar (23 Octobre 2018)

Valeur neuve: 910,68€
https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/buy-ipad/ipad-pro/écran-de-10,5-pouces-256go-gris-sidéral-wifi

La valeur du tien dépend de l'offre et de la demande, mais est aussi pondérée par:
_ ta date d'achat (et donc le fait qu'il soit encore sous garantie ou non)
_ ton lieu d'achat (si acheté à l'Apple Store, la garantie est de 2 ans chez la pomme, sinon il faudra gérer la seconde année avec le distributeur: opérateur, site web, magasin)
_ l'état cosmétique (même si les iPad sont moins susceptibles d'être abimés que les iPhone car moins mobiles)
Or tu ne donnes pas d'info quant à ces 3 points


----------



## Geoff33 (23 Octobre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Valeur neuve: 910,68€
> https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/buy-ipad/ipad-pro/écran-de-10,5-pouces-256go-gris-sidéral-wifi
> 
> La valeur du tien dépend de l'offre et de la demande, mais est aussi pondérée par:
> ...



Salut ibabar,

C’est un iPad Pro 10,5 acheté en janvier 2018 chez un revendeur agréé iConcept je n’ai pas souscrit à l’extension d’un an supplémentaire comme tu le stipule dans ton message, l’état de l’iPad est neuf et il reste 3 mois de garantie.
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## ibabar (24 Octobre 2018)

Geoff33 a dit:


> acheté en janvier 2018 chez un revendeur agréé iConcept je n’ai pas souscrit à l’extension d’un an supplémentaire comme tu le stipule dans ton message, l’état de l’iPad est neuf et il reste 3 mois de garantie


Je ne parle nulle part d'extension de garantie.

La garantie légale en France est de 2 ans:
_ ton iPad est donc garanti jusqu'en janvier 2020 (il te reste donc 15 mois de garantie, et non 3 !)
_ la 1ère année de garantie est constructeur, à savoir Apple, à savoir que tu peux aller jusqu'en janvier 2019 dans n'importe quel Apple Store (ou centre de service agréé comme iConcept en l'occurence) en cas de problème, et ce, même si tu ne l'as pas acheté chez eux
_ la 2nde année de garantie est gérée par le distributeur, à savoir dans ton cas iConcept, mais ça pourrait aussi être SFR, Darty, CDiscount...etc: là où l'achat a été fait... ou donc Apple directement dans le cas précis où l'achat a été fait en AS 
Or pour ma part, je préfère largement avoir à faire à Apple pendant ces 2 années que de me dépatouiller avec le SAV pourri d'un distributeur lambda (où il faudra souvent envoyer l'appareil à ses frais, justifier d'un tas de trucs - comme la facture ou expliquer le pourquoi du comment de la panne à des gens qui n'y connaissent rien, immobilier l'appareil le temps des réparations...etc).

Après, pour répondre à ton interrogation: oui ton iPad se vendra plus cher maintenant qu'une fois les nouveaux sortis, surtout si le form-factor évolue avec FaceID notamment.
Cela laisse supposer que d'une part de nouveaux iPad sortent réellement dans 6 jours (à part si tu as une boule de cristal...), et que tu puisses te séparer de ton iPad durant plusieurs semaines (ça m'étonnerait qu'ils soient en boutique le 2 novembre).
Le mieux est d'étudier le marché et de mettre une annonce sur leboncoincoin, tu seras vite fixé: quand le prix est attractif, les appels pleuvent dès l'annonce publiée (et généralement là-bas, ça part de suite ou pas). Tu peux aussi le mettre comme test pour voir s'il y a de la demande (même sans le vendre dans la foulée).
Je te conseille plutôt de vendre le Pencil à part: c'est toujours recherché et tu en tireras davantage qu'en gonflant le prix de l'iPad pour le vendre "en pack". Pour les accessoires non-Apple, dis-toi que ça ne vaut rien à la revente.


----------

